

Twitter pays engineer $10 million as Silicon Valley tussles for talent - prostoalex
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/10/13/net-us-siliconvalley-engineers-twitter-idUSBRE99C03R20131013?feedType=RSS&feedName=technologyNews&rpc=69

======
mccr8
See the previous discussion from when this was posted 5 hours ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6542797](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6542797)

------
objclxt
This is a _slightly_ misleading headline, because he's actually paid $145k +
$100k cash bonus, which for a Senior VP isn't hugely out of whack. The $10
million is actually in stock, which again for a Senior VP of a company with an
implied value of around $12 billion isn't unusual.

------
jacques_chester
The headline is a little misleading.

First, Christopher Fry is more than "an engineer", he's the Chief Engineer.

Second, he wasn't paid $10 million in the sense of wages or even a bonus.
Instead, he's been given share grants valued at that amount.

That said, it's a great hook for a story about _those zany overpaid nerds_ and
yes, I clicked through as I meant to to.

